
Video: Whats Wrong with Deep Learning by Yann LeCunn? - zitterbewegung
http://techtalks.tv/talks/whats-wrong-with-deep-learning/61639/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9714199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9714199)

